

Google waves embedded  - g33k
http://www.h3manth.com/content/embedding-google-wave
Sample waves embedded
======
pavs
I can't help but think that Google Wave missed out. They were no where close
to being ready when they released it. Some of the no-brainer features like
deleting waves and removing someone from a wave is just being introduced in
the last few months. The speed was always an issue, but it only improved in
the last few months. And the UI, while beautiful, is not intuitive (three
panels as opposed to two panels in gmail?).

The whole concept is great, but their delivery failed. I am sure there always
will be niche users who love wave and use it often but doubt it will ever have
anywhere close to wide adoption like email.

~~~
danh
Performance is still awfully horrible.

Just opening that page causes Safari to hang for quite a while, and memory use
to shoot up from ~40M to ~670M. That's not even close to being acceptable.

~~~
donjaime_hn
To be fair, I think the performance of that page has something to do with the
embed API, and the face that it was trying to load multiple copies of wave.

The actual wave client performs pretty well now.

------
mark_l_watson
I will be the dissenting opinion here. Wait a year, and I think that Wave will
be mostly complete (but not necessarily out of beta :-) and generally useful.
Being able to embed Waves for discusion lists, etc. on plain old web sites and
have Google provide the persistence on their servers may be a 'killer feature'
of Wave.

I was at a friend's house for brunch today and mentioned the embedded Wave
feature to another non-technical friend who has a very plain web site - this
would be perfect for people like him: no change required in using cheap
hosting.

Wave is also yet another platform for developers of web services (via Wave
Robots), and I think that this will be another 'killer feature.'

------
chime
I don't get the scrollbars. How exactly is this better than the regular
scrollbars? I've seen it mentioned in many discussions but never actually got
to experience it first-hand.

------
jfr
The page fails gratuitously in Namoroka (Firefox 3.6) saying that I need
Chrome, Safari 4 or Firefox 3.5...

------
1010011010
Perhaps buzz will become embeddable and replace wave for things like this.

